# Canoe ?



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

For those of you that use or have used a canoe what size would you recommend. I want something as stable as possible as I will hunt solo, with 4 yo son and occasionally with a partner. I was thinking of going with a square back and was wondering how hard are they to paddle and control if going solo or with young child that wouldn't be paddling ?


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a 15ft sportspal and its very stable. I have hauled 3 guys a dog and a couple of decoy bags and it worked well. It is a square back that I hook a 4h.p. merc up to and it pushes it fine. I have paddled it alot too and its great for that. It works best with some weight up front when its windy for control. All around I really like this style and size.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

I rock a 15ft 6in old lake canoe. It works fine for a 50 year old hand-me-down. 

I have also hunted out of a 12ft old town. Two guys and gear were WAY over its max. But it worked well for one guy.

Have you thought of a dedicated duck boat like a sneakboat? They hide real well and are very stable compared to a canoe. Google MoMarsh dp there is also a company that is making Al sneaks and skulls.

I had both a sneak box and a canoe in MI. So i just used the best one for the job at hand. It hard to think of life without a canoe.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for your opinions guys. Sneak I would love to have a sneak it was the first type of duck hunting I ever did.The reason I'm leaning towards a canoe is it seems like the least expensive and most versatile option to get started duck hunting on my own.


----------



## floyd (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the ultimate combination for a canoe is being both wide and light. If you ever want a dog jumping in and out, it needs to be wider than your average canoe. At the same time, a light canoe is the ticket to back woods places that see little hunting pressure. I think both of these aspects trump canoe length. The flat back is a moot point.

The sportspal and radisson canoes have both of these features, and that's why one of those is my next big purchase for my puddle duck hunting.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

For extra stability, you can add retractable outrigger floats to any canoe. I use 'em on my 15' squarestern sportspal & it drastically increases the stability of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got a 17' Grumman square stern. It's got stabilizer fins bottom aft. Very stable. The trade off being added drag when paddling and the fins cut weeds that then accumulate, which in turn slows it down.

When motoring you hardly notice this, paddling you do.

If you plan on paddling small rivers or streams consider something shorter.

Despite the downfalls of mine, it still works quite well for my style of hunting and if hunting the refuges, it hides better than my john boats have.:chillin:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i run a 15' grumman sportspal. best canoe out there, pricey if you can find one.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

depending on the amount of guys and gear, I use a 14ft old town kayak with double seats, I think the cockpit is 72" and it holds plenty of stuff and it is very hard to tip it. also capable of paddling upstream on the little manistee one year when we didnt want to take two vehicles, got some weird looks but it went quite well. I think its called the escapade or something. also look into poke boats, if you end up with a canoe at least you looked at all options.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

try this site out. www.creekboats.com looks like they are good hunting boats.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

For duck hunting it's hard to beat the 15' Grumman Sportboat, kind of a canoe/ boat cross, but very stable plus more room for gear than most canoes. A little heavier than most canoes can be handled by one but two is usually better if ya don't want to strain something.


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

I use a 17ft wen-no-nah Spirit II. light kevlar and stable. Rocks easy but recovers easy. Very light I grab it in the middle and lift straight up over my head and set on my jeep. Holds lots of gear and is easy to paddle solo from the center. Sit on a beach chair in the Bottom and throw a camo net over it and you disapear.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Picked this clean one owner up on the side of the road this year for cheap.

Was in such great shape I almost felt bad sandblasting it:lol:

Put Sportspal sponson kits on the outside and inside for increased stability and bouyancy.

Holds 36 duck and 6 geese decoys (all water keels) nicely with dog and 2 hunters/gear.

Dropped a 6 horse Nissan on it and all of the above on a EZ Loader trailer and all is good








[/IMG]


----------

